# Fairway Forest Operating Expenses / Maint Fees up $336.55 on deeded property



## standrew17 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi Fairway Forest Deeded Property Owners,
     I just received my 2020 Maintenance Fees and I'm seeing an increase of $336.55 per 2 bedroom standard unit (upstairs 2 twins, bathroom and downstairs master and master bath. This is the largest single increase I have seen since 1985. If someone can show me they are taking the money and using it to fix the places up then maybe this is a good thing. They don't mention their reason for this large increase which makes me wonder if this is going to be every year until they price us out just as the 2023 vote comes up on our deed documents. Anyone else concerned here? We should establish a Fairway Forest string and keep it going regarding the operation of Diamond Resorts International and their treatment of the deeded property owners right here.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 30, 2019)

If you’re paying you were paying your 2019 maintenance fees monthly, pay attention if they subtracted December’s payment. They did not do that for those with the monthly payment and the 2020 maintenance fees invoices reflected that last payment from December. Just an FYI.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fairway Forest is not on the major upgrade projects list for 2020. I believe Diamond just took over the resort's management contract this past year. You should look at the HOA budget. In the past Diamond increases the "management fee" line (its profit) and increases fees for the back office services it provides to the HOA (things like accounting, legal, etc.). Compare these lines with years past. Also compare the amounts going to the reserve account.


----------

